# Brand Name help...



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a car bra for my GTO for the long trips i take in it. Which brand do most people have? LeBra? Colgan?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I have LeBra. I too, use it on trips.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> I have LeBra. I too, use it on trips.


How is the fit? Is it too tight or not tight at all? and How much did you get it for?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I paid $59.99 from ForMyCar.com.
Cool weather makes it a little tight to hook it into the fender wells but I know it won't flap in the breeze.

When you first get it, let it sit in the sun for a while to make it easier to put on and keep it on all day.

I bought a little weekend bag to store it in and keep it in my trunk.










I NEVER leave it on, just put it on for long freeway drives.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Get a clear bra!


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought a Colgan for road trips after numerous rock chips and flying pieces of truck tire...I have been really happy with the Colgan. On or off in 2 or 3 minutes and if fits perfectly.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> I paid $59.99 from ForMyCar.com.
> Cool weather makes it a little tight to hook it into the fender wells but I know it won't flap in the breeze.
> 
> When you first get it, let it sit in the sun for a while to make it easier to put on and keep it on all day.
> ...


Thank you for the pic. I have had Lebra in the past and wasn't sure if there was a better one or not the the GTO.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

flyer469 said:


> Get a clear bra!


I was thinking about it. I really only need it for the freeway trips. But, just in case, how much do clear bra's usually run for our cars?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

*Bra*

I got one yesterday from Colegen [ I think that is the name ]
It is kind of hard to install, really had to let it sit in the sun for several hours to let it soften up and stretch.
The other problem are the metal clips that attach the bra to the car. They just don't fit right and you have to bend, shape and play around with them for a long time in order to make them hold tight. The hood part goes on easy.
One more item, if your car gets wet. Remove the bra and let it dry out and then put it back on. if you don't take it off you could end up with a car with a slightly different color around the nose, Remove it when you wash the car . I found this out when I had a Bra on my Subaru.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

*bra*

One more item.
if you have a Licence plate on the front !!! make sure you get one with the cut out for it


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

wildhotgoat said:


> One more item.
> if you have a Licence plate on the front !!! make sure you get one with the cut out for it


Thank you for the info. My state doesn't require the front license plate so i have never had it put on.


----------

